# Humi not holding rh with Boveda Packets



## shawy1269 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My wife bought me a glass top humidor for father's day and it has been quite an adventure ever since. I did the seasoning process a few weeks back and finally felt comfortable enough to add some sticks. After adding about 25 sticks to my 50 count humidor (although it looks closer to 40 to me), I've been reading a steady 63-64% on my analog hygro with 2 69% Boveda packs inside. I figured it was a bad hygro so I ordered a digital model. After calibration (48 hours) and a recalibration (24 hours) I am fairly confident in the accuracy of my hygro. I am reading 64% to 66% in the box right now. From what I've read, this shouldnt be the case with Boveda packets. This leads me to believe I have either a bad seal somewhere, although I did a paper test which seemed solid. So I'm thinking maybe a bad seal around the glass? Maybe the bottom? Im using a Capri Glasstop by Quality Importers from Amazon. How do I check the glass? How do I fix it? Ive read of people using some kind of sealant?

I realize 65% is ideal to most people but 64% may be pushing the limits. Im also concerned that my Boveda packets are working overtime and will therefore burn out faster than they should. All comments and suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!

Shawn.

Newb.

Favorite smokes so far: Romeo y Julieta ROMEO and Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I've had boveda packs in my humi before, even my tupperware, and once I added cigars in the mix, the numbers fell a bit. I personally don't think 64% is pushing it. Now if it were to fall down to 60 to 61% then I'd worry. How long have you let the cigars rest in the humi with the packs? Do you keep opening it a lot as well? That can sometimes affect the rH. Also, as cheap as those boveda packs are, you can always replace them. The ones in my humi lasted a few months and it was around 65%. So I don't think it'll die out that quick.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

And if you're worried then try the 72% packs.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

You _shouldn't_ have a problem with the seal on the glass top humidor by QI. Some manufacturers just set the glass in grooves in the lid so it isn't actually sealed but the QI glass tops have the glass sealed into the lid. Boveda recommends using 2-3 packets for a 50 count humidor so maybe you can try adding the third one to it. If that doesn't boost it up then I would contact the company you purchased the humidor from and see what they have to say.


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

WilsonRoa said:


> I personally don't think 64% is pushing it. Now if it were to fall down to 60 to 61% then I'd worry.


Agreed. Boveda packs are very trustworthy. A percent or two is no big deal. It could be a (very minor) flaw in the humidor or just a slight miscalibration of the hygrometer.


----------



## shawy1269 (Jun 15, 2013)

WilsonRoa said:


> How long have you let the cigars rest in the humi with the packs? Do you keep opening it a lot as well? That can sometimes affect the rH. .


The cigars have been in there for about 2 weeks. Ive only opened the box to add cigars and again today to add the new hygro.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

shawy1269 said:


> The cigars have been in there for about 2 weeks. Ive only opened the box to add cigars and again today to add the new hygro.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies!


In that case, I wouldn't be too worried. I had my humi drop down to 35% and it wouldn't budge no matter what I did. I ended up having to remove all the stogies and reseason it. That actually worked.

But adding another 69% pack or going up to the 72% packs may be a good choice if you want your rH to climb a bit. Good luck!


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Personally i had nothing but problems with my glass top humidor. It looked great, but it never seemed to keep the humidity levels steady when it fluctuated outside. I'd agree with Wilson, and just add another Boveda pack.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

it wont hurt to add a 3rd pack and you can recharge them, there is a thread on that but before they get hard as a rock, put them in a sealed container with a source of distilled water and they will come back to life. it doesnt take that long to do it. I had 2 that were almost flat and hard and they came back to life. 64-66 is not bad and fluctuation is going to happen


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

FWIW, i use 62% boveda packs 

why is your RH a few points below the target RH of the boveda packs?

a) not enough packs in your humidor (i use two boveda packs in my 20ct)
b) your humidor leaks a lot more than the average humidor
c) your cigars were dry, and are absorbing moisture, RH will stabilize once they are done 
d) your hygrometer isn't calibrated properly
e) you are opening your humidor too often
f) it is really dry in your home - see (a)


J.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If the packs you have in there now are shrinking, there are only two possible reasons:

1) It's indeed leaking. Glass tops, particularly inexpensive models, such as QI, are notorious. The only "test" for a glass top is to tap around the joint with a knuckle and listen carefully for a rattle. Pretty unreliable and really only works for a really bad seal. I'd go ahead and do the aquarium sealant thing around both the inside and outside of the joinery. Another issue with QI humidors are the floors. They tend to be extremely thin and not particularly well sealed. The floor of any humidor is the most difficult to season and the first place to dry out, since moist air rises. Short of adding sealer, or more material to the bottom, the best solution for this is a Heartfelt sheet on the bottom. They take up virtually no space and you can lay cigars directly on top of them.

2) Your humidor is still seasoning. While it only takes a few days to season well enough to store cigars, it takes much longer to get your desired rh all the way into every pore of the wood. Add to this that QI humidors are mostly plywood and other crap materials, and it could be a while before everything is totally stable.


----------



## shawy1269 (Jun 15, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> I'd go ahead and do the aquarium sealant thing around both the inside and outside of the joinery.


Can I leave the cigars in while I do this? Should I put them somewhere else? For how long?



Herf N Turf said:


> the best solution for this is a Heartfelt sheet on the bottom. They take up virtually no space and you can lay cigars directly on top of them.
> .


 SHould I do this IN ADDITION to the sealant? Or try the sealant first?

Thanks for the response Herf!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

I can definitely tell you 2 packs is not enough. I would use 3 or even 4 total. They are a 2 way system, which means the will absorb as well add humidity to it's preset level. You can also recharge boveda packs. Just look up boveda in the search slot and you should find a thread from piperdown explaining what he does.

I would add another pack as is recomended by boveda regardless and if needed do the sealant as Herf has stated. 

I have heard people having good luck with the heartfelt sheets, but I have only used thier beads.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

If it has a front mounted hygrometer, I would push it out from the inside and check that the hole is perfectly round. I had one that wasn't and simply cut 1 inch of rubber band and added that on outside of the supplied clear hygrometer seal that was already there. I agree that its prob just the cigars absorbing humidity and should take a few days to become stable. As far as the humidity device I went against common logic because of a surplus of choices I had on hand. I'm using a 2 oz. Xikar gel container, a Boveda 69% AND the original Puck that came with it with GREAT 69% results (several of them set up identically for the last month). I'm using this set up with all NC but dry box for a few hours if poss before smoking.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

You need one pack per 25 cigars and one for the humidor .So if you have a 50 count that's two packs.I have two packs of 69% in my 75 and it stays at 65-67% wish is what I want .If you want it higher get the 70 or 72 ones or just add another one.Glass tops are not a good insulator they just look nice,you don't have the wood to help with the humification.As long as it does not drop below 60 you will be fine.And keep light away from it.You did season it first right?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I store everything at 60-62... They smoke like a dream!


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

I have glass top and non-glass top humi. Use a combination of Boveda 69% and beads in both. They stay right around 67%. Not much trouble maintaining humidity because they are both in the basement where it is a constant 71F and 55% humidity.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Is that not defeating the purpose of the packs along with the beads?The 69% packs are all you need (69%- 2 no big deal) I use just them and that's where I'm at.They fight each other.


----------

